# South East England for Halloween



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi all,

We are planning a short trip over to England, via Holyhead, at the end of October. Ideally I would like to find a nice campsite with indoor leisure facilities, in the South East - so as to allow a quick dash over to Calais for an indecent amount of wine! 

We are open to the idea of renting a chalet/mobile home but we will be travelling over in the motorhome. Center Parcs are unavailable to us that week.

Any ideas welcome.

Irishhomer 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

There is apparently a shortage of pumpkins over here due to inclement summer and the ones available are apparently not the right colour. You may want to check to see if Irish pumpkins are more readlily available and perhaps nearer the colour required. 

I'm sorry but the world is one bad news story after another these days.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Shall I bring some of mine with me?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about Sandy balls (I kid you not...) just on the edge of the New Forest in Hampshire? They have a pool / spa etc.

http://www.sandy-balls.co.uk/

not cheap, but good quality place, good walking & cycling in the forest.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> There is apparently a shortage of pumpkins over here due to inclement summer and the ones available are apparently not the right colour. You may want to check to see if Irish pumpkins are more readlily available and perhaps nearer the colour required.
> 
> I'm sorry but the world is one bad news story after another these days.


Are the Irish ones Green? And don't leave one alight on the ferry, as they have to be turned off on the voyage.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Cheers guys for your suggestions, yes - even yours Pusser. Tired now, as I've been up all night painting my pumpkins green. Sandy Balls seems nice.

Irishhomer


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Plans changed now. We are going to use the motorhome to sleep in and forego indoor pools etc. Now we need a site with hookup near public transport into London. I have heard of Abbey Wood. Would this suit? Anything near Thorpe Park?

All help appreciated.

Irishhomer


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Theres a C&CC site at Chertsey which has access to London & it is nearer to Thorpe Park. Abbey Wood is on opposite side of London.

Not been to either but Chertsey had a good write up in MMM not long ago.

Good luck


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Brandywine. will have a look.


----------

